# Entering recovery from running phone



## szastan

Hello, as I'm new here, first of all I'd like to say hi 

As for the question, I'd like to know if there is possibility to enter recovery without using adb commands or pulling out battery first?


----------



## Avelnan

There's an app in the Google Play Store called 'Quick Boot' Try that.

Sent from my Sensation


----------



## Dark Jedi

Sorry thought I was in the bolt section. Just ignore me and carry on lol.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## mcp770

Terminal emulator 
su
reboot recovery

Then shoot yourself for needing to ask.


----------



## dwcasey

For windows, get adb.exe and from a c:\ command prompt and the directory where that tool is installed, you can simply type
adb reboot recovery

I've done this on my Sensation from all the way up and running ( maybe I want to quickly reboot to install a new ROM ) or even when it appeared to be stuck during a boot.


----------

